# A little get-away



## *scooter* (Jun 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a liittle here.. I was able to get away for a few days, during the middle of last week.  Went to a little lake called Beardsly Lake off of Hwy 108 here in Ca.  It's just west of Pinecrest Lake/Resort.  Tried some fishing..no luck.  The weather was nice (a little windy) once in awhile but not a big issue.  I was able to squezze into a site, and had to stop and remove some dead tree limbs as I did so.  Climb up, take a couple down, back up 2 ft., climb up and did that a couple times.  After I got all settled in, leveled etc., I went to open the living room slide and found out I was too close to the tree.  So I just left it part way out.  Everything worked ok. No hook ups, and had the heater on the first night several times.  By morn. the batteries were dead.  Gotta check them out to see if they are ok.  Anyway, that's about it for my little trip.  I'll try to post some pic. in the album section.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Well Scooter at least you got away for a while.  Sounds like it was a lot of work though.  I guess thats the price we pay for our few hours of relaxation.


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

The work to get away is totally different than the work staying home...I think most would agree its well worth it.  Ahh, now to plan the next one...!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Glad you were able to get away for a few Scooter.  Any is better than none.  Sounds like you will be needing to replace the batteries.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

GLAD to hear you have been out and sorry about the batteries, I thought was the only one with batteries problem. I had to replace mine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

scooter ,, u weren't in nash's MH agian were u ???   ,, glad u got out ,, and adapted and over come u'r slide problem ,, good luck on u'r future outings ,, i have yet to get my MH outta the carport ,,  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Now Rod I hope you haven't squeezed that MH into a carport :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Hey Rod, you got me worried now.  I thought that was a dead rat I smell that has me stranded now and vacating the MH.  Scooter that is you posting I hope   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

well nash ,, scooter did say he was out and about ,, but he didn;t EXACTLY say in what ,, yes an rv ,, but u better go and ck ,, last outting when u took him and me to FL ,, he had a bad case of gas ,, maybe that is what u are smelling ,, not a dead rat    ,, no really scooter and nash JK ,, i know u have said nash that u are trying to get the dead smell out ,, and scooter ,, where the hell are u ???  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

sounds like you enjoy the trip even if you had to clean up the campsite, at least you had wood for the fire


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Now I forgot who's batteries were weak, mine or Nash's.  Oh, now I remember..I did make the escape, so the smell is probably from something left behind :evil:  :disapprove: , I didn't do it...honest !!  Boy, you take one little side trip and ya get blamed for everything, lol.    :laugh: .
I was able to test the batteries in 'my coach' and I think your right Nash, the batteries tested on the weak to replace portion on the tester.  Not looking forward to the $$$.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

sorry to hear that scooter ,, but it has to be done at some point ,, i had to do mine last yr ,, and at the cost of 200 bucks ,, for one batt    ,, my batery is almost as expensive as my tires were ,, but that is what i get for owning a MH     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Hey Scooter better get them now while at home and not on a trip like I was. I was in Deadwood SD with mine went out. I knew they was weak but decided to go ahead with the trip and hope for the best. Well the best never came so I had to order 2 from NAPA who deliver them to me. The cost was 275. and some change. I know I could have saved some money if I would have bought them here at home.


----------



## Domingo (Jun 19, 2009)

RE: A little get-away

better to find needing to replace them on a short trip rather then a long far away trip. I feel your pain. I am needing to replace my. I am waiting noy sure for what. i just need to bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Sure nice to have a son that has a shop and can get me batteries for about half price. Mine are weak or one is so will have to replace both before leaving out.  Now if that dead rat odor will just leave :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

well nash you could have gotten mine and I would have come and picked them up :laugh: I would still save some money :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Chelse, that dead rat odor will never leave without help. You will be cruising along south of St. Louis and BAM! it will suddenly smell up the place again.

And now it is embedded in your brain, too. All you have to do is think about it, and you can smell it.

Try calling an exterminator. Sometimes they have a favorite way to reduce the remaining odor.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Thanks Tex, I guess. Well being imbeded in my brain means nothing :laugh:   I'll probably be just trying to remember what the smell was.   :laugh:  Good suggestion on calling the extermintor.  Now what was that movie actors name  I know he was called the Extermiaror :laugh:  Eastwood, naw oh well I probably couldn;t have spelled his name anyway


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

I think he's called Aahnauld Swagganator. You can recognize him easily, because he has the same face on both sides of his head!   :clown:


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Well, we had another chance to get away and we spent the past weekend at Willow Creek Campground, north of Grass Valley.  Was ok.  Got to spend some time with my brother-n-law (wife side), who was just told last week that he has only 3-6 mos. because of cancer.  So we had a lot of family come by and visit so that was really nice.  
On another note... the brochure for the campground was pretty misleading.  Does that happen a lot?  It mentions all these activiities, but there are miles away.  I should have towed the toad.  Now trying to find a place for this weekend that isn't already booked !!  The search continues     
Lastly, your right TC.  Where the H---- is the birth certificate.  They surely would want to see mine.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Hi Scooter sorry to here about your brother-n-law. I hope he get better and beats the cancer. I just made a post on KOA behind Edwin. I sure hope the owners of these camp grounds get the point and clean up there act and grounds since they are charging so much money to stay there.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Hello scooter glad you got away again even though it was not under the best situation.  Thoughts and prayers are with your family and brother-in-law. Yes, brochures can be very misleading and it happens to often.  Think some of them get their pictures off the internet or we get the wrong campground from the one we though we were going to sometimes. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

yes me too sorry ,, and yes the brocures are missleading ,, they tell u they have this and that ,,, but don't tell u where


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  I try to research the campsites, but didn't have much time on that one.  
One a positive note....we get to get-away again this weekend.  We are head to Pine Grove and try out Gold Country Camp Resort.  Haven't been there, but was told there are some nice wineries nearby....   Taking the jeep this time !!


----------



## msjackie (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Scooter,  three words

      ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY

love to all


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

well i am as i type ,, up at MR ,, and i had a few probs of my own ,, cam up early to have the LP tank filled ,, well it took over an hr to get a 1/2 tank of LP ,, they forced it in to get me that much ,, but now i have to replace the OPD valve ,, i think it is hung up ,, and i have also been told this might be the prob ,, by GTS ,, but oh well i will fx it when i can ,, not like i really need the LP anyway


----------



## brodavid (Jun 27, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Rod, might drop below 90 degrees then you will need to turn on the furnace


----------



## Shadow (Jun 27, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

Or just come to Texas. 103 right now!


----------



## utmtman (Jun 28, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

You know a lot of them tanks are cheaper to take to walmart or some other propane supplier and trade out the tank than fix it.


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 29, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

We got back Sunday from Gold Country Campground and it was really nice.  Hardly anyone in the campgrounds, which surprised me.  They've recently added a water park which would be great for younger ones, and a very nice pool, mini-golf and activities for those who like to tie die shirts etc.  All this is included in your fees.  The water park and pool are a great hit, Sunday the temps hit 108 and today it dropped to 104.  That is  :disapprove: HOT !  And it was a short drive to some really nice wineries.. :blush:  :blush:   Can't wait for another 'Little Get Away'.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

man that is hot, about 10 degrees cooler here in my part of GA. The CG sounds like a great place to sit and relax if the heat would cool down. Glad you had a good time, We are going next month up North for a few days just to relax. waiting on my little get away :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jul 1, 2009)

Re: A little get-away

After a certain temperature, it really doesn't matter, it's just plain hot and miserable.  All you can do is try to stay in a cool spot.  Lot cooler today, probably in the low 90's.  Going North sounds like a great get away..have fun :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

